# help



## Lily (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks ,
everone for reading my post,can anyone Help,
I don't want my e mail on my posts how do I change it to a ordinary name.
Thanks.


----------



## t&s (Apr 22, 2008)

*hi and welcome*

you will find this a very intresting and usefull site 
go to user CP  top left in darker blue header it will then give you a list of options that you should be able to use


----------



## sammclouis (Apr 22, 2008)

terrysuddaby@hotmail.com said:


> Thanks ,
> everone for reading my post,can anyone Help,
> I don't want my e mail on my posts how do I change it to a ordinary name.
> Thanks.



hi and welcome to wildcamping forum...only admin can change your user name so give him a pm or email,he will be happy to help...samm


----------



## lenny (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, and welcome,good question for your first post,I think Sammy,s right, I just tried it myself and it seems you can edit most things but not your username.  Keep us posted


----------



## Kriss63 (Apr 22, 2008)

*change email*

How can I change the information in my profile?It is your responsibility to keep the information in your profile up-to-date. You should especially ensure that your email address is kept current. You can alter any of the fields in your profile, except your username. Once you have registered your username, it becomes yours for life. In extreme circumstances, you may request that the administrator change your username, but he or she will require a very good reason to do so.

Edit your profile here.
Hi there - found this in frequently asked questiond FAQ - like the above said - you may have to ask the administrator to change this for you - i'm sure someone will come forward and give you more help

Welcome to the site....


----------



## Trevor (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep sammclouis is 100% right on this one, you must contact Admin by PM.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Apr 22, 2008)

*Name change!!*

Hi, 
   asyou can see I dropped a Boo  Boo with my user name!!!! I just want to get rid of the last part of my user name. I've Emailed the request but how can I PM the Admin please????


----------



## lenny (Apr 22, 2008)

jimmnlizz@blueyonder.co.u said:


> Hi,
> asyou can see I dropped a Boo  Boo with my user name!!!! I just want to get rid of the last part of my user name. I've Emailed the request but how can I PM the Admin please????



Never mind ,you two with the long usernames ,we all drop boo,boo's sometimes. Look I've just gone and lost my Avatar


----------



## sammclouis (Apr 23, 2008)

jimmnlizz@blueyonder.co.u said:


> how can I PM the Admin please????



pm the admin here... http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/private.php?do=newpm&u=1


----------

